# Shedding puppy



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm the proud parent of little Mia. The most amazing cockapoo puppy. I'll pup some pictures up once I've worked out how.

I got her from Anne Wood, Broadreach Dogs in Croydon near Cambridge/Royston. Date of birth 20/03/2011. There were 6 in the litter, 5 girls and 1 boy. We've met one of her sisters Meg, as she lives in our area and would love to meet up with the rest of the litter, so please message me if you have Mia's brother or one of her sisters.

I love her too bits but have a few little questions which are bugging me....

She's 16 weeks old, weighs 5.7 kg and is 33cm from floor to shoulder. She has a cockapoo mum and miniture poodle dad. I saw them both and they weren't big. Everyone keeps on telling me how big she is and saying things like, there is no way her dad was a miniture poodle, must have been standard size. Is she really that big for her age? She was one of the biggest in the litter but not the biggest. Her sister Meg was the smallest and is half her size. Should I be worried that I'm going to end up with a massive Cockpoo? I love picking her up for a cuddle and am worried that this wont be possible soon.

Another worry is that she's shedding quite a lot and I'm not sure if this is just her getting ride of her puppy fur to make way for her adult coat, which will hopefully will not shed. If a puppy sheds does this mean she's going to be a shedder forever or could it stop. I have awful allergies and was really hoping for a non shedder.

I hope someone can help this new cockpoo owner.

Thanks

Vicky


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Mia'smummy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm the proud parent of little Mia. The most amazing cockapoo puppy. I'll pup some pictures up once I've worked out how.
> 
> ...


Hi Vicky, welcome to you and Mia. Look forward to seeing photos.
There are lots of people on the forum much more expert than me, but if she is 33 cm (I make that 13 inches) now then she will probably be on the large side, as she will probably grow quite fast until at least 7 months. There is a huge size range in cockapoos as you will see if you look at the photo thread from our 'Poo Fest '11 meet-up. I think from memory that the largest on this forum is around 19 inches to the shoulder. The smallest is probably 9-10 inches I think. An average seems to be around 14-16 inches. Again, I am not an expert in coat types, but as she is an F1b I think that the coat types are more unpredictable. If she is shedding now then I suspect she may always shed and the breeder should have advised you of that if you have an allergy problem. It seems to be that the curlier the coat, the less likely it is to shed. I am sure that some of the more expert people on here will be able to advise you further.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Vicky,

If you met both mum and dad then you should have a fair idea as to how big Mia will grow. As a rule of thumb it is our experience that the pup (with hybrid vigor) will end up at least an inch bigger than mum (and that's all over not just height).

If mum was an F1 - then Mia is an F1b (in other words a Cockapoo bred back to a Poodle). 

Mia MAY have got what is known as the "Granddad Effect" and has taken on more genes from an ancestor (that shed) - this would normally be apparent with her looks - so the pics would be good. The Poodle is the "non-shedding" element of the cross - so as she maybe an F1b (back to a Poodle) then you would have thought the non-shedding element would be in her. It could be that she is an F2b - where the F2 mum suffered a shedding issue and therefor the breeder selectively bred her back to a Poodle to try and correct it (worth asking the breeder).

The other alternative is that she has a straight coat (again from a parent or grandparent) - as the "non-shedding" term is a little misleading - all dogs moult (just to varying degrees) - Cockers moult as do Poodles - though the Poodles' hair actually moults into it's own coat (if left it would matt) - due to the fact the Poodle coat is usually tight and curly - so the shed stays within the coat - to groom a Poodle it needs the undercoat teasing out from the topcoat.
If you have a "straight" coat - it could be that the hairs do not get matted into the dog's coat and it just falls out. We have experienced this with straighter coated pups - though most straight coats do evolve and thicken-up over time and the shedding issue usually resolves itself. Straight coated dogs are easier to groom as a result (please feel free to refer to Julia's video groom of Buzz - as we prefer to keep our coats full).

As for the allergy bit - it is not usually a "hair" issue - it is the "dander" (dead flaked dog skin - proteins - also called allergens).
Poodles have low dander levels - so that is why some people with allergies are not affected by them).
If you can pick her up now and cuddle her then I would think you have no worries - people do not normally "develop" an allergy in fact people normally develop a "tolerance" (I have both asthma and eczema - I was allergic to some dogs; all cats and horses - I now work with all three on a daily basis - it's my life xxx) 

This is where we do tests with people with specific allergies - some with mild forms all the way through to people with a need for permanent medication - we live in 4 acres in Lincolnshire; have horses; have cats; have oil-seed rape etc etc - but would happily meet somewhere off-site with one or both of our Cockapoos and introduce them to a customer in their environment - we have yet to have a bad reaction !

Stephen xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly has a straighter coat and does shed a little. Not that much that it is a problem though. I groom her daily with a slicker brush (which is a good habit to get into anyway) and just get a few hairs in the brush. I also find the odd hair on my clothes but nowhere near as much as I used to get with my cats! She's an F1 but I always say she's a bit more cocker than poo  She's also not a petit puppy. She weighs 7.5kg at 18 weeks and is from a working cocker.


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi All,

Thanks so much for the info. 

Mia isn’t really into her food, so she is quite slight in build. How tall is Lolly if she weighs 7.5kg at 18 months?

Let’s see if she turns out to be the biggest cockapoo on the forum. 19 inches in the one to beat then.

I saw her mum and dad and they were small, so it must be an ancestor thing Stephen said.

I’m confused about the F1 thing. Her mum was a cocker spaniel and dad was a miniature poodle, so does that make her a F1?

I’ll put some pics up later to show you Mia and the mum and dad. The dad’s really curly – his coat resembled a sheeps and the mum was very straight and glossy.

Mia’s coat is straight with a slight wave, which I have groomed daily since I got her. I would say it falls out like a regular Labrador or any other shedding dog, so I think I’ve definitely got a shedder. My only hope is that she grows out of it when the adult coat comes.

I’ve emailed the breeder about the shedding and she said it’s probably her just loosing her puppy coat, but I think it’s a bit early for that at 4 months. 

I’m not actually that worried about my allergies, as I’m allergic to so many things that Mia being an extra really wouldn’t make that much difference anyway. I cuddle her all of the time and never sneeze, so I think I’m ok.

Lincolnshire is a little far for me to travel, but I’d love to meet up with other Cockapoos in the Hertford or local area.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Mia'smummy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I’m confused about the F1 thing. Her mum was a cocker spaniel and dad was a miniature poodle, so does that make her a F1?
> ...


Sorry, originally you put that her mum was a cockapoo! If mum was a cocker spaniel then Mia is an F1, but sounds like she is at the "cocker" end of the spectrum as regards her coat type, and they tend to shed more, but if you are not reacting to her then I'm sure it'll be fine. 
Lots of 'poo owners from Hertfordshire on here, particularly St Albans, and we have just had a big meet-up in Herts, so watch out for the next one!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Mia'smummy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks so much for the info.
> 
> Mia isn’t really into her food, so she is quite slight in build. How tall is Lolly if she weighs 7.5kg at 18 months?


I've just measured her and she is approx 13.5 inches from floor to shoulder. She's actually 19 weeks now I think (I'm losing count!)


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Sorry, originally you put that her mum was a cockapoo! If mum was a cocker spaniel then Mia is an F1, but sounds like she is at the "cocker" end of the spectrum as regards her coat type, and they tend to shed more, but if you are not reacting to her then I'm sure it'll be fine.
> Lots of 'poo owners from Hertfordshire on here, particularly St Albans, and we have just had a big meet-up in Herts, so watch out for the next one!


So sorry, so I did. The mum was defiantely a Cocker Spaniel. Can't wait for the next meet.


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> I've just measured her and she is approx 13.5 inches from floor to shoulder. She's actually 19 weeks now I think (I'm losing count!)


Bless so she's actually 1.5cm taller than Mia and Mia's 3 weeks behind her in age. I hope her growth spurt is over for a while. I want to keep my baby small for cuddles.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Vicky, Mables coat sheds, not excessively so that its a problem and I haven't had any reactions either. Cant think if its eased off as she's got older she's 9 months old... her coat is very wavey as opposed to curly but Wilf got curlier as he got older . I shouldnt worry about cuddles... I think you'll still get them no matter how big she grows x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Hi Vicky, Mables coat sheds, not excessively so that its a problem and I haven't had any reactions either. Cant think if its eased off as she's got older she's 9 months old... her coat is very wavey as opposed to curly but Wilf got curlier as he got older . I shouldnt worry about cuddles... I think you'll still get them no matter how big she grows x


I agree! Rosie is pretty big now, but when I sit on the floor, she sits on my lap and puts her arms (sorry, legs) over my shoulders for a big cockapoo cuddle and kiss. :kiss:


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

weez74 said:


> I agree! Rosie is pretty big now, but when I sit on the floor, she sits on my lap and puts her arms (sorry, legs) over my shoulders for a big cockapoo cuddle and kiss. :kiss:


That sounds so lovely. Don't suppose you can get someone to photograph it for us


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

The size of the parents can be an indicator but not always.My f1 girl kenys mum was about 14 inches,dad the same but she is 17 inches tall,her sister kd is 16 inches tall. I havent come across an f1 that moults properly,only the odd f2.It could be that her coat is going through a change,my girls dont moult but when we had carpets you did see the odd chocolate ball of fluff here and there when they were due a clip.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

weez74 said:


> I agree! Rosie is pretty big now, but when I sit on the floor, she sits on my lap and puts her arms (sorry, legs) over my shoulders for a big cockapoo cuddle and kiss. :kiss:


Dylan does the same. Must be a cockapoo habit. But he rarely gives kisses - he just puts his face right into ours and gazes into our eyes!


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

*pictiures*

This is Mia on the day she picked us at 4 weeks old and the other one is Mia (the lightest one) and Meg her sister at 15 weeks old.


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

*Mia*

Mia at 10 weeks old


----------



## Mia'smummy (Jul 7, 2011)

*Mia*

I think she was about 12 weeks here


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhh she looks lovely x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awww she is big. i agree with mandy smal pairents dont alway mean small pups. i know a couple of dogs who are either shorter or taller than bothe parents. 


i think she will have a nice beard, her face has a fuzzy look to it.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

What a beuatiful girl


----------



## Evie24 (Mar 8, 2020)

Mia'smummy said:


> *Mia*
> 
> Mia at 10 weeks old


She looks just like mine! I have a cockapoo too her name is Mika! I think she is an f1 (mom was spaniel dad was miniature poodle) She is about 14 weeks now, with it being March I am hoping she is just shedding her winter coat.. because she is shedding a lot! How is yours currently with shedding?


----------

